

Ask HN: Beautiful knowledge? - shire

What are some beautiful videos&#x2F;documentaries you guys have seen?<p>It can be a debate&#x2F;inspiration&#x2F;ideas on religion or science or anything at all about life.
======
walterbell
_Gabrielle_ , a Canadian music-oriented movie/documentary involving actors
with Williams Syndrome.

[http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/gabrielle-gets-
canada-s-...](http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/gabrielle-gets-canada-s-
oscar-selection-for-best-foreign-film-1.1468605)

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Etc9mWQ5ydQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Etc9mWQ5ydQ)

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tLmTh5IPtsQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tLmTh5IPtsQ)

------
johncoltrane
_Rivers and Tides,_ a documentary on the amazing Andy Goldsworthy:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQiHfgFnY_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQiHfgFnY_A)

